# Custom T-shirt Packaging...



## NoireSupreme (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, I was looking into doing some custom packaging for my shirts. My question though is do people generally ship their products in the custom packaging as is? Or do they put the custom pkging inside another shipping box and send it that way

Hope the question makes sense 


Thanks


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Think of Amazon, they don't put their box inside of a usps box. I think if you secure your items inside of your custom box then shipping is no biggie. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NoireSupreme (Jul 3, 2013)

DPendable said:


> Think of Amazon, they don't put their box inside of a usps box. I think if you secure your items inside of your custom box then shipping is no biggie.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


You're absolutely right! Thanks so much my dude.


----------



## dvineci (Feb 25, 2011)

find out what usps specs are for shiping and plan your packaging and design accordingly.


----------



## NoireSupreme (Jul 3, 2013)

dvineci said:


> find out what usps specs are for shiping and plan your packaging and design accordingly.


Thanks dvineci! Good tip


----------

